# Steering wheel vibration (buzzing) on 2021 228i Xdrive



## KJ228 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2021 228i Xdrive with 800+ miles on it.
I get very light vibrations through my steering wheel whenever I'm driving. It more like a phone vibration (buzzing).
The vibrations intensifies a bit when I'm going uphill and have a light throttle to maintain the speed. The intensity is nowhere near to the lane departure warning but it's noticable. Does anyone else has this issue? Is it normal or should I take it to my dealer? 
(I live in USA)


----------

